# GIVEAWAY: Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Fluke* to give away a *T6-1000 Electrical Tester*! (MSRP: $249.99)

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

On *December 19, 2017*, we will a do random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

_*Added Note*: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester*

The NEW Fluke T6 Electrical Testers with FieldSense technology will change your job. Measure voltage up to 1000 V ac through the open fork, without test lead contact to live voltage.+ Without opening covers or removing wire nuts. On wires up to AWG 4/0 (120 mm2), carrying as much as 200 A. Safer. Faster. Easier. 









*Product Highlights*


FieldSense technology for ac voltage, current and frequency measurement without making electrical contact to live voltage+

Simultaneous voltage and current display (T6-1000) – shows all power supply measurements at a glance for efficient trouble shooting for motors and other appliances

1 to 1000 V ac or dc (T6-1000); 600 V ac or dc (T6-600) to 200 A ac 

Resistance 1 Ω to 100 kΩ (T6-1000), 1 Ω to 2000 Ω (T6-600)

Frequency measurement 45 Hz to 66 Hz (T6-1000) 

Works with most wire up to AWG 4/0 (17.8 mm jaw opening)

HOLD button temporarily freezes the reading for easy viewing

Easy to read display with backlight

Accepts optional Fluke TPAK Magnetic Meter Hanger for convenient operation

Standard two-year warranty
_+ Voltage measurement requires capacitive path to ground, provided through user in most applications. Ground connection via test lead may be required in some situations._














Fluke Test & Measurement Tools are the Most Trusted Tools in the World! Digital Multimeters, Clamp Meters, Thermal Imagers for troubleshooting & industrial applications


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


A day off!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe some nice boots or under amour shirts. 
Or anything from the Milwaukee M12 line.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

The best Christmas gift you can buy for an electrician is the new Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester. It's safer, faster and more comprehensive than any test equipment to precede it, it's available at a price you can't refuse, and they'll think of you every time they use it.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Cricket said:


> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


I dare you to ask this in the private section. :laughing:


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

M12 anything


----------



## caleb9088 (Jun 26, 2013)

OSHA-compliant dust extractor


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

A great gift for an electrician is anything Fluke offers, anything from Milwaukee M12 or M18 lines, and insulated tools are also popular.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

A great gift for an electrician would be a shiny new Fluke T6, though an Occidental back pocket pouch would be pretty cool too.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

All outstanding invoices to have a PAID stamp. I'd consider that a Christmas bonus.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

A set of wool stanfields would be perfect up here for Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamsayX (Dec 31, 2011)

A day off! (or a Milwaukee M12 heated jacket!)


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

I would have to saw that Fluke T6-1000 would be a great gift.

Steve


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Cash. I have many shirts in my closet I will never wear, along with an assortment of do-dads I have zero use for.
All were thoughtful gifts and I'm not complaining. Just not practical or something I would not wear or use.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?
> 
> The best Christmas gift you can buy for an electrician is the new Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester. It's safer, faster and more comprehensive than any test equipment to precede it, it's available at a price you can't refuse, and they'll think of you every time they use it.


kiss ass.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

Strippers...not the kind that dance, get your mind outta the gutter.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Any of the m12 heated gear would be a great gift.


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

A NEW Fluke T6 Electrical Testers


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Why a Fluke T-6 1000 of course.

Especially when the display on your T-5 is partially dead like mine.


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

A pair of thick wool socks to get through the winter


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My strippers are worn out too.
Could uses a new pair.
Anything Milwaukee M18.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Anything*

Anything, we love free stuff.

Cowboy


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

A new Fluke T-6 1000 would be an excellent Christmas gift for this electrician, but since I'm not likely to get one as a gift I'll suggest something a little more practical...

A gift card for Amazon or Home Depot that I can put towards purchasing new tools of my choosing would be a fantastic gift. 

Buying tools as gifts for electricians can be tricky as most of us already have a large tool collection and some of us are pretty picky about what brands and types of tools we will use. Buy an electrician the wrong tool and you risk buying a gift that may never be used.


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


A new pair of knees :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Any heated or merino wool gear would be great.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Cricket said:


> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


If none of you guys get me this for Christmas I'll have to buy myself a Christmas gift this year: 

Fluke IntelliTone™ Pro 200 LAN Toner, Tracer and Probe

Serious answer, a NCVT is a good gift, doesn't break the bank and even if you already have one, it's always useful to have one more.


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

A vacation. Or that T-6 1000, I could spend a couple days playing with that "new Toy" Or a drone, great stress reliever.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like to buy my own tools, get me one of these.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

any fluke tester is a nice present. I was bummed when I left my last t6-1000 out in the rain. I wish they were water proof.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

A current NEC Handbook


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

Any Fluke meter will do. I need a new one!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not need anything, but if you give cash I would donate it to charity after all that is what the holidays are about, giving.


----------



## mountainmike (May 9, 2017)

Upgrade my LLE to EC without me having to take that stupid test


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

A new Veto bag would be a great Christmas gift for any electrician.


----------



## Billtheref (Jul 25, 2016)

A gift certificate is a good gift. Then you can buy that tool you like, but may not necessarily need right away. But when the time comes when you do need it, its nice to have.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Any pro-grade tool is a great gift.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

A Fluke T+Pro meter is a must and would make a great Christmas gift for an electrician.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I need new boot this year, so I will go with that


----------



## electoe (Nov 11, 2012)

Anything Fluke! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nownojin (Jan 12, 2015)

A Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester , i actually hear a lot of people talk about this new clamp on by fluke that reads off voltage!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 118233
> 
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Fluke* to give away a *T6-1000 Electrical Tester*! (MSRP: $249.99)
> ...





Knipex hand tools!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

splatz said:


> If none of you guys get me this for Christmas I'll have to buy myself a Christmas gift this year:
> 
> Fluke IntelliTone™ Pro 200 LAN Toner, Tracer and Probe
> 
> Serious answer, a NCVT is a good gift, doesn't break the bank and even if you already have one, it's always useful to have one more.


I have that fluke toner and I can tell you that it is awesome. Well worth the money.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

new test equipment mainly digital meters!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Why a Fluke T1000 of course.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

A loaded F-150


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Electrician gift idea:

Any new Fluke product would be nice. Anything that makes work easier is a great idea.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

That new Milwaukee Packout tool box setup looks pretty sweet.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

Jelly of the month club.

It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## lyftogt123 (Dec 5, 2017)

One of these testers would be an awesome gift to give to me for free. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*I'd like to give each spark a ring And wish them rise above
Bad backs and knees, no PPE's , and lack of HV gloves

I'd like to teach the trade to work In perfect harmony
No more live gigs to do us harm, one big safe company

I'd like to see the trade for once
All standing hand in hand
And watch them spark up darkened hills
For peace through out the land
(That's the song I hear)

I'd like to see each spark in bling
that reeks prosperity

I'd like to teach the trade our thing
shouts out validity *
:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:
~C(_w/apologies to the New Seekers_)S~


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

A Fluke tester.


----------



## sparky84 (Mar 5, 2014)

A great gift to give an electrician would be a carhartt hoodie or Milwaukee rechargeable head lamp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

A new laptop would be grand.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

A new thermos.


----------



## Njames72 (Oct 2, 2017)

A new tool bag or better yet a tester since I don't have one yet !


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

New pair of Sorel Glacier boots please.....


----------



## was240 (May 12, 2011)

A Christmas gift that I would like is.....

the new Milwaukee personal rover light.

seems like a great idea and you can never have enough lights


----------



## ctoose (Jan 29, 2012)

Obviously a Fluke T6-1000, I love free things, unfortunately my chance of winning this is the same as all the other giveways 0%


----------



## elecwired (Jul 24, 2017)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Any quality tools like Fluke, DeWalt, Milwaukee and Kline for starters.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 118233
> 
> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


A set of PB Swiss screwdrivers


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

A new Rickenbacker Guitar :thumbsup:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I think Knipex tools would be nice!


----------



## Wattson (Dec 28, 2012)

Wire stretchers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Ferrari.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

A nice set of Stackable Tool, Parts Boxes.

Systainers of course...
https://www.tanos.de/007/En/HOME.html










:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I posted yesterday but I guess I didn't hit submit...

I got an impact drill last year (I know I am late with that) and it is a great tool for low end tools. For the high end a wire located that works outside and thru walls is something I always wanted but never bought...


----------



## aka-lep (Oct 31, 2017)

A nice set of screwdrivers


----------



## RI Apprentice (Dec 7, 2012)

A new pair of insulated work boots. I recommend the Muck boot brand for working in in climate conditions!


----------



## RI Apprentice (Dec 7, 2012)

A new pair of insulated work boots! I recommend the Muck Boot brand for wet, cold conditions..


----------



## jknife (Jan 1, 2017)

*A perfect Christmas present for a Electrician*

*A Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester along with a set of complete electrician cutters and insulated screw drivers. *


----------



## Rizwaan (Oct 16, 2014)

A great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician is definitely this new Fluke T6-1000!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I would say some good FR work clothes, a really good tester like the T6, or a pair of Thorogood Boots.


----------



## PeteBuh (Jul 26, 2013)

A headlamp flashlight.


----------



## rotax503 (Dec 5, 2016)

Some good ole Knipex pliers or even better a Fluke T6- 1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnwiredJoe (Dec 1, 2017)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

The Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester itself is a great gift for an electrician.


----------



## njp (Jul 5, 2017)

A day off!!


----------



## Hellenas23 (Dec 17, 2014)

A nice strong magnet. We love magnets. They gave birth to electricity


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

A Fluke T6-1000!!!!!!!


----------



## electro7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Grounded underwear along with the Fluke T6-1000.


----------



## Onefaceless (Jan 20, 2015)

A great gift would be a nice bottle of scotch or a well made knife. Not too expensive and you can use them everyday.


----------



## ENGINEERTOP (Sep 28, 2010)

*Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester*

A Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester, naturally!


----------



## ENGINEERTOP (Sep 28, 2010)

A Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester, naturally


----------



## Monart (Nov 29, 2017)

*Giveaway*

Everybody likes Gift cards!


----------



## N7AS (Jul 8, 2017)

A great gift for an electrician would be a digital clamp meter.


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

The best gift for an Electrician is know that the new year will be filled with work and payment will be on time


----------



## keepmflyin (May 19, 2012)

*What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?*

A Fluke T6-1000!


----------



## The Commish (Jul 18, 2017)

Fishing trip to Costa Rica would be nice.


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

A Fluke T6-1000 sounds like a great gift!


----------



## Sparky45 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hmm...*

2 days off.


----------



## steveamy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Christmas gift?*

Any of the great Fluke products.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

A 90 minute deep tissue massage.


----------



## ttelectric (Mar 1, 2015)

Knipex carpenter's pincers. Great for pulling nails.


----------



## Burgis (May 15, 2017)

Anything i don't already have in my tool bag


----------



## cj8278 (Sep 27, 2013)

I originally was going to ask my whole family to chip in on a t6-600 but I changed my mind and for the equivalent cost of the meter they bought a few things that I needed to renew from my tools.


----------



## Faction (Dec 9, 2015)

A Klein 11 in 1 multi bit screwdriver


----------



## steadydave (Apr 19, 2013)

A fluke process meter


----------



## XChaseX (Mar 30, 2017)

Anything made by fluke would be a great Christmas gift


----------



## CapitalRegion (Sep 11, 2017)

*What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?*

A Fluke T6- 1000 would be awesome! Also a shiny metal tool box would be nice.


----------



## electric leazenby (Nov 16, 2013)

A gift card


----------



## redeye (Oct 6, 2011)

*What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?*

A robot assistant to crawl through those tiny dirty spaces


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

an electrician needs good dependable tools and that includes their training.
my fluke tools have never let me down!
and the product support is superb! 

aside from that the best gift would be apprentices that pay attention and learn what they are taught.


----------



## Ninmmkmfdm (Oct 24, 2017)

HackWork said:


> > What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?
> 
> 
> A day off!


I myself as an electrician would like an uglys book, tester or cordless band saw from hilti. Or any band saw


----------



## Ninmmkmfdm (Oct 24, 2017)

Milwaukee or klein back pack


----------



## riverwindjd (Apr 15, 2015)

small highlumen flashlight


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 118233
> 
> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


Tools. Can you ever have too many tools?


----------



## Tangent (Mar 19, 2017)

*What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?*

PPE we can never have enough of these safety items.


----------



## Barryt (Jun 15, 2011)

A safe and easily used tester.


----------



## wtarpley3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Socks, good thick socks.


----------



## Dutkixx (Jul 8, 2017)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*On the first day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the second day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
2 HV Gloves
a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the third day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the fourth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the fifth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
5 Red tag Dings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the sixth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Dings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the seventh day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Dings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the eighth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
8 J-men a Milking
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Dings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the ninth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
9 GC's Dancing
8 J-men a Milking
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Dings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the tenth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
10 Change orders Leaping
9 GC's Dancing
8 J-men a Milking
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Diiiiings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the eleventh day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
11 Permits pending
10 Change orders Leaping
9 GC's Dancing
8 J-men a Milking
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Diiiiings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a Cartridge for my Hilti

On the twelfth day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
12 Drama Dummies
11 Permits pending
10 Change orders Leaping
9 GC's Dancing
8 J-men a Milking
7 Snowflakes sinking
6 Geeks Laid off
5 Red tag Diiiiiiiiiiiiings !!!!!!
4 Calling Salesmen
3 Dogleg Bends
2 HV Gloves
and a CartriiiIIIiiidge for my Hiiiiiiltiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*
:no::whistling2::whistling2::no:
~C(_w/apologies to carolers everywhere_)S~


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

Every electrician needs a portable defibrillator for those pesky 60Hz encounters.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*>>>CLEAR!<<<*


~CS~


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 118233
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A gift card for Klein tools.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

*gloves*

cheap throw-away work gloves,
really good leather warm-weather work gloves,
really good insulated leather cold-weather work gloves,
rubber safety gloves,
...
...
...


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

cant go wrong with a gift card or flashlight


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

A jobsite radio/player/speaker that is louder than the Hispanic worker's noise makers!


----------



## ksustaire (Sep 7, 2013)

Milwaukee rechargeable headlamp


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2017)

*T6-1000 Electrical Tester Give Away*

I have worked as a Journeyman Electrician in Residential, Commercial and Industrial Construction Environments. The most important tool I use for Safety is a non contact Voltage Checker. This tool is cheap easy to keep in your pocket or pouch checking to see if power is on before touching any conductors or before doing any equipment work. After reviewing the T-6 no contact electrical voltage/amperage Checker I was impressed. This would be the ultimate Tool Gift for and Electrician. With this tools no contact feature it adds a lot of safety to not having to probe check for power.:thumbup:
Blessing and Merry Christmas to all, Rob


----------



## Glamont (Mar 28, 2017)

*glamont*

After using a fluke T5-1000 for fast reliable troubleshooting, for the last 10 years, I think the T6 would be an awesome gift and safety item.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

Pack of M12 Batteries


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Christmas gift?*

Kneepads, 'nuff said. Ha Ha


----------



## Ideal-Wirenut (Aug 1, 2014)

*Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester*

A good circuit tracer.
Had a Pasar years ago.
I think the brand was bought out by Amprobe.
Great for finding the feed to kill the power in systems that are not labeled.
Ideal-Wirenut


----------



## rjuergens (Feb 12, 2011)

*Fluke*

Sure, A Fluke is always a valuable tool to have:no:


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Something he uses everyday....will keep you in his thoughts


----------



## Earrreguin (Dec 7, 2017)

*Fluke*

Time off and tools!


----------



## nysparkdude (Jun 7, 2012)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Fingerless Work Gloves


----------



## bryanh (Oct 12, 2012)

*Great give away for Xmas*



HackWork said:


> A day off!


What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

I agree a day off would be nice lol :yes:


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Respect

Or a T6-1000 could substitute :thumbsup:


----------



## Robmil81 (Jun 14, 2017)

So I think the best Christmas gift for electrician would be a new work truck/van stocked full of tools lol  but realistically I think a gift card for Amazon or Home Depot would be great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitsuVR4 (May 30, 2017)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

That new Milwaukee Packout system, it's pretty sweet


----------



## red1988a (Oct 3, 2014)

A fluke t-6 1000. A lineman’s knife would also me nice.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

A new Fluke, or a nice pocket knife......


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

A quality compact impact driver. Preferably, a Milwaukee M12 variant.


----------



## Silverwire (Nov 8, 2017)

The Fluke T6 1000 would be a great gift! I have the T5 1000 and love it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Best gift for an electrician? All expenses paid trip to Florida for the holidays! 

Oh and I could use a new set of linesman from Klein!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

One of those nice looking large Fluke meter cases would be great to keep things organized.


----------



## Dalerj (Jul 16, 2014)

A fluke t-6 1000 and a new set of spin tite drivers


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Chapstick and O'Keefe's working hands.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

me too

(all previous 139 posts, not just the chapstick)


----------



## J.Ocampo (Mar 20, 2017)

I want an Official Red Ryder Carbine-Action Two-Hundred-Shot Range Model Air Rifle!..or a Veto Pro Pac Tool Bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean.M (Jan 5, 2017)

A new fluke meter would be awesome to replace the ten year old hand me down I have now. And the rest of the knipex hand tools to finish my collection.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tools and such are always nice but in my opinion the best gift is an Amazon gift card. Maybe a bit impersonal but it allows the receiver to buy exactly what he/she wants. No chance of getting something they already have, wouldn't use, or doesn't fit. They could then use the card to buy themselves a new Fluke.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

A Fluke T6-1000


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

An apprentice that's hot to learn>>>












~C:brows:S~


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

a day off


----------



## armorelectric15 (Jan 27, 2015)

A vacation! Or a new work van! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad860 (May 1, 2016)

*What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?*

The best gift to buy an Electrician would be anything from the most outstanding and complete line of Fluke products!! Because every Electrician knows Fluke Corporation is the world leader in the manufacture, distribution and service of electronic test tools and software. From industrial electronic installation, maintenance and service, to calibration and quality control, Fluke tools help keep business and industry around the globe up and running.
You can never have enough Fluke!!
Need I say more? 

:thumbup:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Anything that increases safety, efficiency, and makes the job easier.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Gloves from "the heat company"


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a Milwaukee heated jacket this time of year


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?

Another cargo van.


----------



## J David7 (Jun 12, 2017)

*A new fluke for his daughter who is going into HVAC*

A new fluke for is daughter who is going into HVAC


----------



## jeremyrp (Apr 8, 2017)

A new tool bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Ocampo (Mar 20, 2017)

Everybody needs a good Veto Pro Pac.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

common sense to practice safety


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Home depot gift card


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Or an Amazon gift card for counterfeit merchandise from red China


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd think a remote start, for the truck, would be a great Christmas present for any electrician. No going out in the cold or heat of the day, to start the truck anymore, would be really nice. Just to jump in the truck , with coffee in hand, and not have to do anything but put it in drive, or first gear, and GO. That would really make the start of my day really nice. For me anyway.


----------



## barnyard37 (Dec 10, 2017)

Get them a T6-1000 of course


----------



## sprky69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Im not picky the best gift I can get is a cure for cancer. 
Now with that said a GREAT gift for any electrician is a gift card to his or hers 
Favorite place to eat.


----------



## Sebehk (Mar 27, 2014)

Definitely anything Fluke or Milwaukee.

Right now, I wouldn't mind a Fluke BT521 Battery Analyzer.


----------



## ElectricalArtist (Jul 2, 2014)

Patience for STUPIDITY


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

tickets to the game (hockey.....duh)


----------



## carlwebb (Oct 5, 2016)

A T6-1000 Electrical Tester would be the perfect gift.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

carlwebb said:


> A T6-1000 Electrical Tester would be the perfect gift.


I wish I got a hundred dollar bill every time someone posted this answer.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2013)

Intrinsically safe heated socks would be at the top of my list, if they exist.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Cricket said:


> [iurl="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=118233&stc=1&d=1512397007"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say, it depends on the electrician you're buying it for, one friend pretty much has everything, so I find the little things he done have and gift it ...another, he's on his way to retirement so he'd get my time and I buys him lunch..


----------



## BurntHair&Ozone (Oct 26, 2017)

*Spare me!*

I've been bugging one of my suppliers to get me a Klein Hoodie. 
But honestly I always cringe when somebody buys me tools...because they are usually "home owner junk" and I feel horrible throwing them out, so they usually just end up sitting in one of my cabinets in my garage. 

I'll take a gift card over anything usually


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue Sky said:


> Intrinsically safe heated socks would be at the top of my list, if they exist.


could have used them this morning when i was directing traffic at the accident scene at 4:00 am(no serious injuries though)
I'd say someone was looking out for the driver because it could have been much worse

any well made equipment is a blessing to any electrician.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to agree with Ben Franklin, you have to match the gift to the electrician.

That said I can't see any electrician not being happy with anything Fluke or Milwaukee.


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

A surefire rechargeable, adjustable 500 lumen headlamp.


----------



## shootfighter.1 (Dec 11, 2017)

I think the Milwaukee 12m impact gun plus any of the accessories is a perfect gift. Small and powerful enough to get the job done. Not to mention all the bare tools you can get for that series. From drill/driver to handheld bandsaw for small pipework. It's reasonable in cost and a must have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itxrana (Dec 11, 2017)

A great gift to electrician will be a wire tracer


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

HAHA This.............



BurntHair&Ozone said:


> I've been bugging one of my suppliers to get me a Klein Hoodie.
> But honestly I always cringe when somebody buys me tools...because they are usually "home owner junk" and I feel horrible throwing them out, so they usually just end up sitting in one of my cabinets in my garage.
> 
> I'll take a gift card over anything usually


This is exactly why I posted the car I'm getting for Christmas.......:whistling2:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Cricket said:


> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


Tuition to attend a plumbing trade school.


----------



## armsjac (Dec 12, 2017)

Lunch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anything but handtools are great gifts for an electrician.

Handtools are too much of a personal choice for the most part to be gifts once a guy is not an apprentice any longer.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Gift card for Victoria Secrets.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

A bible. You can sort out a lot of issues with what’s in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*Hazard Detectors*

The best gift to give an electrician might well be a proximity voltage detector that would warn him/her if the exterior surface of an appliance or electrical enclosure was energized before any need to make contact with that surface. Another good choice would be one of those miniature hazardous gas and low oxygen detectors. 

-- 
Tom Horne

"This alternating current stuff is just a fad. It is much too dangerous for general use." Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

To open the contest to Canadians.


----------



## tceek (Apr 1, 2014)

nice tool


----------



## Jax_TO (Dec 14, 2017)

A fluke multimeter


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan (Jun 20, 2017)

One of those high quality insulated mugs that keeps your drink cool (or warm I suppose) all day as you sip on it while thinking of where your next holiday destination is going to be at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Cricket said:


> What would be a great Christmas gift to buy for an electrician?


For the love of all that is sacred and holy, get them something, anything, that has nothing to do with being an electrician. Who the hell wants to be reminded on Christmas morning that they do electrical work all year long! :lol:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I was in an elevator with an couple of old ladies (don't ask).

One says to the other... "I tell my kids if I can't eat it or drink it I don't want it".


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

This year I asked for a new tape measure and a new pair of strippers.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

icdubois said:


> This year I asked for a new tape measure and a new pair of strippers.


Ahhh, a new pair of strippers. Wait, what ? Don't tell the wife. :no:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If you got an electrician just about any Fluke product that he doesn't already have, it would be good. 

The actual gift though, would depend mostly on what type of work he does. A resi guy is not going to need a process calibrator but a decent slot screwdriver would be ok. 

Actually, considering how many just about all of us either bust or lose.........

Come to think of it, on larger jobs, a pet skunk would be useful in cutting back on time wasted in idiotic meetings that usually accomplish nothing.......


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

What do I want for Christmas? More help, so I don't have to work long hours and weekends.


----------



## Axtman (Apr 1, 2017)

Fluke C550 tool bag.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Cant go wrong with some fine liquor.


----------



## ApprenticeDanny (Dec 18, 2017)

Anything from Fluke would be great.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> *Added Note*: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question.


*The ONLY posts in this thread should be responses to the question asked.*

If you have questions about the giveaway, feel free to contact me via PM. When there are added restriction to a giveaway or special rules though, they are included in the 1st post.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Anything rack-a-tiers


----------



## Belectr (Dec 16, 2017)

A good apprentice. Is anyone hiring?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is closed while I do the random drawing.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Helmut said:


> I dare you to ask this in the private section. :laughing:


 @Helmut

Congratulations! You are the winner of the Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester!

Please contact me via PM with your shipping information.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Congrats Helmut!


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Cricket, please pick again.

While I am sure it is a fantastic tester, I have too much test equipment right now, and it would do nothing but sit on a shelf with the rest of ihe unused stuff I have.

Someone who can use it, should win it.


Thanks for understanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## was240 (May 12, 2011)

Crossing fingers for a awesome fluke meter


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Cricket, please pick again.
> 
> While I am sure it is a fantastic tester, I have too much test equipment right now, and it would do nothing but sit on a shelf with the rest of ihe unused stuff I have.
> 
> ...


Very Respectable Helmut !! :thumbup1:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Helmut said:


> Cricket, please pick again.
> 
> While I am sure it is a fantastic tester, I have too much test equipment right now, and it would do nothing but sit on a shelf with the rest of ihe unused stuff I have.
> 
> ...


As per your request, a new random drawing was completed.



Barjack said:


> That new Milwaukee Packout tool box setup looks pretty sweet.


The winner is @Barjack:thumbup:

Please contact me with your shipping information.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Cricket said:


> As per your request, a new random drawing was completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! Merry Christmas to me!!!

I so needed a new meter!!!

You all would laugh me off the forum if you knew what I had been using!

Thanks @Cricket, and thanks @Helmut! That was very gracious of you!

I'll post pics of it when I receive it!


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not ashamed to keep using my $8 Centech, it has an amclamp!


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

You're quite welcome.

Merry Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

well, since I didnt win, I know what im buying myself this christmas.


----------

